# Missing part of console on 67 LeMans?



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi - my console lid won't lock, and it appears I'm missing part of the mechanism. I've combed through OPGI, Ames, PY and Year One and can't seem to find the replacement part. Any suggestions? As you can see in the picture, I've got a big hole in the console where it seems something should be there to catch the lock latch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I repaired one of mine by riveting a small piece of metal across the area that was missing, then I used steering wheel repair epoxy putty on the top and bottom to cover the metal and rivets. Can't tell it was repaired.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the metal broken from your part!!!! Sounds like Randy did a great fix!!! Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

As it is made of pot metal, that part of the console frequently is broken out. Use the "Randy Method" and you will be OK.......:cheers


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like a plan. Thanks Randy!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing, these get broken by slamming the lid with the lock in the "locked" position so the tang won't retract as it contacts the locking lip. It just punches right through it. Make sure it's unlocked when you close it!!


----------

